# Hopper 3 Joey 2.0



## ally68 (May 10, 2005)

Just got it installed love it is it better to bridge Internet to Joey thru moca or use Ethernet I can use either but not both also the hopper has 2 Ethernet ports if I use them both any faster?


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

Turn on Bridging and use the Moca.


----------



## ally68 (May 10, 2005)

Also does it not update at night anymore


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## ally68 (May 10, 2005)

when does it update?

Anyone know when the new remote will come out?


----------



## ally68 (May 10, 2005)

So when does hopper 3 do update?
When is the new voice remote come out?
Second Ethernet port does nothing if both connected? What is point of two?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

What are you connecting the 2nd ethernet to?

For Hoppers, the other port is used to connect the Wireless Access Point that then communicates via a private WiFi network to Wireless Joeys. As far as I know, that's the only use for the 2nd ethernet port at this time. I could be mistaken.

I would assume the Hopper 3 works on the Hopper/Hopper 2 mode of attempting to update nightly at ~1:30am and each hour thereafter until it gets to successfully do so.


----------



## ally68 (May 10, 2005)

It does not update at night unless it does it with out shutting down I leave mine on when I sleep before it would shut off sometime during night now does not.

I just had the second port hook to router as well to see what it would do


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

ally68 said:


> It does not update at night unless it does it with out shutting down I leave mine on when I sleep before it would shut off sometime during night now does not.
> 
> I just had the second port hook to router as well to see what it would do


I believe after the recent software update it no longer shuts down after the nightly reboot. Mine doesn't either any more.


----------



## ally68 (May 10, 2005)

I don't think it updates at night anymore not sure seems it only updates now when it is power down whenever that happens to be.


----------

